# Cuban Cigar Roller at the J.W. Marriott Hotel, Seoul, South Korea on 27JUN



## Inf82grunt (Jun 26, 2006)

Dear Fellow Cigar Smokers,

We are inviting you to attend a special event that only occurs only once a year. Should you be in Seoul, South Korea Tuesday evening on the 27th of June, we have flown in a Master Cuban cigar roller from Cuba to come roll at our cigar store in the J.W. Marriott hotel. The cigar roller will roll cigars from leaves to the finished cigars without the use of molds. The Tobacco leaves are from Cuban and were flown in before the roller arrived. He will be at the J.W. Marriott cigar store at 6 p.m. until 11 p.m. on Tuesday night. The cigar store is located left of the lobby front check-in desk.

If you have never seen a master cigar roller roll a cigar, you are truly missing an art form that must be seen to be believed. It's a sight to see while watching the roller start from full aged and cured tobacco leaves to finish with the perfect cigar. AMAZING!

The Cuban cigar roller will roll four general sizes with prices listed below. He can also roll odd sizes upon your request for varying prices. The roller can also pre-roll cigars for you as long as I get a request by Monday evening (Gotta be in Seoul and come to the event to get them though). When ordering please tell me if you want mild, medium-bodied, or full-bodied cigars. That will tell the cigar roller which type of tobacco leaves to blend for you.

Corona - 12,000 Won
Robusto - 15,000 Won
Torpedo - 17,000 Won
Double Robusto - 20,000 Won
Odd Sizes will vary in price

If you are in the area and are interested in attending, please call me at 011-9134-2853 or email me at [email protected] or at [email protected].

Best Regards,
Vince


----------



## The Monk (Jan 27, 2006)

Perhaps I should order a couple boxes to be produced to night.


----------

